# PM-932M-PDF Spindle Seals Replacement



## Ratz (Apr 18, 2014)

This post was previously deleted due to my insensitivity to other member and violation of forum etiquette. I am reposting the pictures, as I feel they may be of interest to others and owners of the same mill.
<O</O
It is the only post I did not save on my PC, hence for those who had a chance to read it, this is a short version.
<O</O
Picture basically speak for themselves. I had to remove the top cover of the gearbox, in order to change the spindle seals, as they started to leak after about two weeks of operation. The seals were supplied by Matt at no cost to me.
<O</O
The seals are of double lip type with spring. They were somewhat difficult to pull out and very tight to press in. there is two of them, one above the other.
<O</O
Oil level is quite important as you can see in the picture where the oil is still present. Center of the oil level indicator is just at the level of the top seal. Should the oil level was much higher one could develop an oil leak in the spindle.
<O</O
The seals I replaced were torn. Top one badly bottom one nicked. Cover does not have traditional gasket. Automotive type silicone was used.
<O</O
It gave me a chance to see where the safe place is to drill and tap for the rods of my pneumatic drawbar (see other post). If I did not have a chance to take the cover off, configuration of the draw bar would be quite different.
<O</O
The deepest part of the sump is where the blue cloth is. Right in that area is the drain plug (see other posting about the oil change). Not sure if the plug is unique to only few machines as the owners manual calls for turning the head upside down to drain oil. I am repeating myself here, but think that is a dumbest idea I ever heard. Although the sump did not contained any sand as my feedbox, there were enough debris and cuttings from the gears wearing in. By tipping the gear head upright one basically reintroduced the cutting back to the gears. One think I regret that I forgot to install a magnet to the bottom of the sump to catch all the filings. Maybe next oil change I will take the plug out and modify it with a pencil magnet, pressed and Locktite into the drain plug.
<O</O
I removed the power feed gear (right front looking into the sump) out of fear of spoiling the new seals as they were so hard to pull out and press in.
<O</O
That is about all I can think of right now.

Cheers,
Radek


----------



## Plas62 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for re-posting, I have a PM932 - M and I am having some leakage at the quill. This gives me a good idea of what I'm getting into. I need to contact Matt and get a set of replacement seals sent to me.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the informative post and pictures.  

Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 20, 2014)

Do you by any chance have any pictures of the power down feed gearbox after you machined and re-shimmed it?  I am curious how you shimmed it where there was originally that aluminum tape applied.

Also, were the seals pulled up from the interior of the gearbox or did you drive them upward from the underside?

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## Ratz (Apr 20, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Do you by any chance have any pictures of the power down feed gearbox after you machined and re-shimmed it? I am curious how you shimmed it where there was originally that aluminum tape applied.
> 
> Also, were the seals pulled up from the interior of the gearbox or did you drive them upward from the underside?
> 
> ...



I do not have a picture, as at the time I just took the photos of the contamination.
<O</O
I fabricated the 0.030” shim and installed it on the mating surface of the feedbox to gear head. There was no machining of the feedbox mating surface. My apologies if my post is unclear in this matter.
<O</O
I replied to the new post “PM-932M-PDF Power Downfeed Remove-Clean-Replace” posted by Linrob.
<O</O
Here is the link.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22287
<O</O
I think that should make it more clear for you. If not, Please ask again.
<O</O
Cheers,
Radek


----------

